# Florida Froggers?



## beachbabe18509

I know you guys are out there, I see you around the forums all the time, the georgia group seems to be doing some fun stuff maybe we should all try to meet up for some frog related activities...

Any Interest? Im not sure what we could do, but Im open to suggestions...


----------



## markpulawski

How about Halloween Horror Night @ Universal....the Georgia group had Atlanta Botanical and a neat collection to visit here in F-L-A we don't have that unless SNDF opened up to the public or maybe a wholesaler. There is Tropiflora with an amazing plant selection. 
I thought Antone was going to have something, with his greenhouses and stuff?
I know there are a few folks in the Tampa/St Pete area....suggestions anyone?
Mark


----------



## RarePlantBroker

A meeting on the West coast could be an interesting trip. Marie Selby Botanical Garden and Tropiflora make a good day trip. I'd definitely try and schedule the trip to Tropiflora on a day Dennis is going to be there--he's a wealth of information! One limiting factor with those of us in Florida is that we are spread out over the state--but I don't have a problem driving over from the East coast.... 
Of course, if you all wanted to drive to Miami, Fairchild Tropical Botanical Garden is a fun trip!

Alasdair


----------



## divingne1

Halloween Horror Night is a blast!!!! I miss Florida!
Candy


----------



## markpulawski

Tropiflora has a couple of neat events a year with lots of vendors, maybe we can meet there when one of these goes on. I would be happy to have people over after I live about 5 minutes from there.
Mark


----------



## beachbabe18509

I think Tropiflora sounds great, I've been meaning to get down there myself but, well just haven't gotten around to it


----------



## markpulawski

I will check with them to see when their next event is and post it.


----------



## dom

i like the halloween horror night idea!! 



and brad/srq is were i grew up so selby's is always nice!


----------



## markpulawski

I stopped by Tropiflora this weekend, their next event date is the Fall Festival Oct 3, 4 & 5. Bad dates for me as I am taking my 2 boys to the Bucs Broncos game in Denver that weekend.
Mark


----------



## iljjlm

Might tag along depending on dates and location. We were just at Tropiflora and Marie Selby Botanical Garden last month. It was the first time we've been to the gardens and man was it amazing. I have been to a lot larger botanical gardens, but their greenhouse was just plain gorgeous.

Halloween Horror Nights would be cool also. I have never been to Universal. Plus it is a more centralized location.

Dave


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

I'd like to go to another Florida meeting. I'd offer to host something but I'm way south of most of you.


----------



## Frogtofall

Hmm.... I have always wanted to have something here but its just so much work to get everything organized and ready for people. I still would like to have a get together though. How's end of Oct. sound? We have MWFF on the 18th so it would have to be very late Oct or early Nov. if we're gonna do it here. I guess that would give me some time to get the place in order... Hehehehe.


----------



## beachbabe18509

Im in no rush to meet up, especially right now Im pretty behind with school and have 3 horse shows next month. I am however planning on going to the Tampa Reptile Mania & Exotic Expo the end of his month if anyone else is going maybe we can meet up there?


----------



## Frogtofall

beachbabe18509 said:


> Im in no rush to meet up, especially right now Im pretty behind with school and have 3 horse shows next month. I am however planning on going to the Tampa Reptile Mania & Exotic Expo the end of his month if anyone else is going maybe we can meet up there?


That sounds pretty cool. I never heard of this show. What are the details?


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Antone:

Here's the website for the Tampa show: Gila Productions Tampa

Alasdair


----------



## Frogtofall

Ahh yes. I think I went to this show a few years ago. Glasscages has a HUGE area in back loaded with tanks. Will be interesting to see what frog vendors show up.


----------



## iljjlm

From what they list on their website only UndertheCanopy will be there.
Dave


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Other vendors with PDF's:
Bay Area Reptiles
Thunder Bay Herps
Tom from Wholesale Vivarium supply sometimes has frogs (I picked up some really nice Tinc.'s from him a while back).


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Is anyone else going to the Tampa show tomorrow? I'm planning on attending Sat. morning....


----------



## Frogtofall

I'd like to but the 2hr drive to look at a bunch of stuff I don't really need is sorta putting a damper on it. Heh. Plus gas will cost me $80! Dang truck!


----------



## RarePlantBroker

I know the feeling. I've got a 2.5 hour drive--at least $100 in diesel.... But, I am looking for a couple of "friends" for my leucomelas.


----------



## dom

ill be coming from orlando..

looking for some plants to fill a tank or 2 and maybe some new creepy crawlys


----------



## dom

so here is what i got 

the guy had the names on the brom so plz correct them if there wrong!


the snakes are a argentina/colombian boa mix. the first on is Leah (female) and the other three are of Han Solo (male)


----------



## Frognut

I would love to meet all you FL people. and I have always wanted to visit tropifloria


----------



## beachbabe18509

So I went down to Tropiflora yesterday to check out their Fall Festival and it was absolutely amazing good thing I have quite a few bills coming up or I would have gone nuts, I actually ended up looking around for tanks afterwards just so I'd have an excuse to go back!

I think it would be a great place to plan a meeting in the future, preferably during one of their events... 

Also talk to someone about Selby, and basically got that the garden are gorgeous, but the frog exhibit is not so hot


----------



## Philsuma

Dom,

Is that an "Ewok" tat?

just asking.......


----------



## dom

Philsuma said:


> Dom,
> 
> Is that an "Ewok" tat?
> 
> just asking.......


Haha yes it is. As well as yoda and r2d2


----------

